# :: ECS Tuning :: 3M 1080 Series Black Carbon Fiber Wrap for Audi!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Current top-of-the-line German luxury car interiors now include rich materials, accented by carbon fiber trim panels.

Now you can bring the same lavish look to your Audi with 3M 1080 Carbon Fiber Wrap. This durable synthetic film can be cut, shaped, and applied without special tools or adhesives.

Easy to install: cut to size, peel, and stick. Apply the film dry to any clean, hard interior surface, then slide and reposition to your liking. The pressure-sensitive adhesive does the rest, for a smooth, bubble-free finish.

Available in several sizes to match your needs. Check it out.

*Click HERE to order or for more information. *


Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Plenty in stock! 



Jason


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Plenty in stock!! 

Jason


----------

